# Nexus 9 tablet



## elbows (Oct 15, 2014)

Well it has to be said that the most striking thing about this new tablet is that they have finally copied the remaining things there are to love about the iPads for certain use case scenarios. The premium materials and the 4:3 aspect ratio 8.9 inch screen make it hard for me to shake that impression. I'm not moaning, its a good thing, since those who want that aspect ration, which has long been arguably better for some tablet tasks, and material quality but prefer android OS now have an obvious option to go for. However it sounds like some things people dislike Apple for, such as higher pricing and lack of sd card slot, are also part of the story here, as best I can tell based on somewhat limited info right now.

Nexus 9 – Google


----------



## Mapped (Nov 9, 2014)

Has anyone touched/used one of these yet?

I was a bit fucked last night and I had a credit card in my hand and bought one for Mrs Mapped's upcoming childbirth ordeal so she has the option of decent distractions during the process and to use it to relax with after. The nexus 7 (2012) isn't cutting it anymore. The 9 should be arriving on Mon/Tues 

Hope it's not shit as we're an android household for the mobile stuff.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 9, 2014)

It looks like the best Android tablet yet from the reviews/videos I've seen. I'm sure you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 9, 2014)

Good. I'm going to get an absolute bollocking after she signs for the delivery though (any gadget is a waste of money in our house apparently)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 9, 2014)

Phones are too small and tablets that big might as well be a laptop which might as well be a real computer. I enjoy my n7, why would this be better?


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Phones are too small and tablets that big might as well be a laptop which might as well be a real computer. I enjoy my n7, why would this be better?


Because it's NEW!


----------



## Mapped (Nov 9, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Phones are too small and tablets that big might as well be a laptop which might as well be a real computer. I enjoy my n7, why would this be better?



For me it's because my wife hates using full laptops, I won't be using it for anything other than browsing, as I prefer a decent laptop with a keyboard.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 9, 2014)

The reviews for are mixed at best. Most seem to be saying that the software is good but the hardware is a bit rubbish.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 9, 2014)

Mapped said:


> For me it's because my wife hates using full laptops, I won't be using it for anything other than browsing, as I prefer a decent laptop with a keyboard.


But my point was that the n7 is perfect for that. This new one is pointlessly big.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 9, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> But my point was that the n7 is perfect for that. This new one is pointlessly big.



I've a feeling that this will be used for lots of videos in bed, so its probably the right size for that.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 9, 2014)

Mapped said:


> I've a feeling that this will be used for lots of videos in bed, so its probably the right size for that.


Personally I think the 7 is the perfect size for that. Its what I am doing right now in fact.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 10, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Personally I think the 7 is the perfect size for that. Its what I am doing right now in fact.



I'm not a tablet person at all, but Mrs Mapped doesn't like the size of the N7 for vids, hopefully she will with this one, or I'll be nicking it


----------



## Mapped (Nov 16, 2014)

I've had this for just under a week now and it's great, lightning fast and the only reason I'm using my PC/Mac is for serious typing, using Terminal or Tor.

I need a case for it though, preferably with a keyboard, but don't want to pay £110 for Google's one. There's some on Amazon for £30 but with no reviews for N9 users yet.


----------



## Tankus (Nov 16, 2014)

Its jacket pocket size that maters to me ......my nexus 7 is right on the limit for the majority of mine... Negates the need of a bag...  .propaportability™ innit !


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 16, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> But my point was that the n7 is perfect for that. This new one is pointlessly big.



Its not like they haven't had two sizes for a while now.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 16, 2014)

Global Stoner said:


> Its not like they haven't had two sizes for a while now.


How would that change my opinion?
Its not like the world hasn't had axe murderers for a while now.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 23, 2014)

Just managed to get videos working using USB OTG with a combination of ES file explorer  and VLC beta. Now I can fill up my 64gb stick with vids for Mrs Mapped's imminent hospital visit.

Still haven't got a case though.


----------



## Tankus (Nov 16, 2015)

my nexus 7 micro usb socket has totally gone ....charging it now by NFC ......just seen the 16Gb nexus 9 is £199 in Argos  .....hmm ....there's a burning smell coming from my bank card .....dunno ...size though


----------



## Mojofilter (Nov 16, 2015)

Just a word of warning that if you look at the Android Central forum or the Nexus 9 Sub Reddit, there's lots of people saying that they are a bit shit.


----------



## Tankus (Nov 20, 2015)

Some were saying that .....anyways ....got it ........performance wise ...about the same as my 7...
 ...but whoa....love  the 4:3 screen  ....sounds better on it too .....


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 20, 2015)

We have one at work and it's very nice. Admittedly I only use it for testing our app, so I don't know how it would be in every day use. I don't want/need a tablet (i actually have one and don't use it - a hand-me-down), so I'm definitely not the person to ask, but if I had to get one I'd choose this.


----------



## Tankus (Nov 20, 2015)

Bit big for out an about ..........still keep the 7 for that ...until it dies


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 25, 2016)

just got one off ebay for £160 after drunkenly bidding and not expecting to win 

it should be at home by the time I get back from work, hopefully money not wasted


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 26, 2016)

received it last night first impression very good, very quick and got the free update to nougat which seems very nice


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 2, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> received it last night first impression very good, very quick and got the free update to nougat which seems very nice


Are there non free android upgrades?

I hadn't realised!


----------



## Tankus (Dec 6, 2016)

It was shit   .......  nice screen .....but the lock ups freezes and then finally managed to brick it during a factory reset  ........   funk it

 £159 Galaxy tab a 10.1.....with Micro  sd	 impulse purchase .......very nice ...
What the nexus 9 should have been...?
Very good battery too
Genuine performance increase over my 7....unlike the 9.....which I now realise was a step backward ...
One drawback......bezels very thin ....bit too easy to touch the screen when changing holding position which can flip the screen . ....get used to it I suppose
Samsung keyboards better than the nexus one ...predictive seems better

Borderline  on portability	arms ache when watching TV on the couch ...  ordered an anglepoise clamp stand from China . ..one month del.....will hold  it in front of my face
Hmm ....maybe one for the bedroom too....,!

Still using 2013 nexus 7 for out and about. ....quite possibly  the best bit of electronic kit that I've ever bought


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 6, 2016)

Tankus said:


> Genuine performance increase over my 7....unlike the 9.....which I now realise was a step backward ...


You sure you had a N9?


----------



## MBV (Dec 10, 2016)

A little off topic but I'm happy with my new Lenovo tablet from Argos. Nothing to compare it too but is quite quick and fine for browsing.


----------



## Tankus (Dec 12, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> You sure you had a N9?


The bricks label sez HTC Nexus 9

Just found out that android 7 will not be compatible with my "old " 2013 Nexus 7...bit pants


----------



## Tankus (Dec 12, 2016)

wheee  ....samsungs got a funky pano feature ....just sort of scan the horizon with no stitching  ,,,,look a bit of a tool though with a 10 in ......hur hur 

Barry the knap ...evening before last


----------



## Tankus (Dec 18, 2016)

Totally recommended


----------



## Tankus (Mar 17, 2019)

Well Feck me... Clearing out a drawer and stumbled across the N9 which was bricked... Plugged it in overnight out of curiosity ... And its no longer a dead un ... factory booted from scratch... 
..... It needed a fair few updates  

My nexus 7 (2013) is still going too

That has to be my all time favourite piece of kit


----------



## Tankus (Oct 9, 2019)

morte d' nexus

dropped my  2013 nexus onto a tile floor   , no crack  , but its not wirelessley  charging  ..the sockets long gone  , there may be an official wake ...! 

toying with the idea of a 21 in plus touch screen monitor  with an android box on an arm over my bed  bolted into the bedstead  




hmm


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 9, 2019)

I'm on my Nexus 7 right now. My input socket went years ago, I use wireless charging, but am already on my second one of those.
I really want something new, but there is nothing that quite fits what I'm after. 

Is it really that old? 2013?
That was quite good value for money.


----------

